# Sidi Genius 4 Lorica Sizing



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Guess I have had my Sidi Genius 4 Lorica shoes for quite some time now. So long, that I have forgotten the sizing. The are marked 46S on the tongue and 46 on the millenium sole. 

I need help jogging my memory as best I can recall the 46S meant a narrower version of the normal 46 shoe. I do have a narrow foot with an arch approaching high and I believe I would have gone for the narrower version of the shoe. I don't see where Sidi does this sizing differentiation any longer but they do make mega shoes on the other end of the scale.

I am looking to supplant my Sidis with some Giro Factors but am not sure how the Giro's sizing compares with the Sidis.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

You should just try on the new shoes. All of us could advise and hypothesize, but you just have to try them on, especially changing brands.


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks, but more than anything I am looking for some confirmation that my understanding is correct about the "S" designation on Sidi shoes.


----------

